# Macro para cambiar formato de celda basada en condicion



## rodrigo74 (Feb 27, 2008)

Hola!, me gustaria saber como puedo crear un Macro para que:

Haga una busqueda en la columna B, y, todas las que encuentre con las dos primeras letras "WD", cambie el formato de celda A a un modo customizado en la respectiva linea.

Esta necesidad me surge a raiz que cuando importo una  informacion de otro programa, unos valores que son originalmente por ejemplo:

"12-10-2012" formato general, Excel automaticamente los pone como "41253" formato general, y si cambio el formato a fecha lo pone como "12/10/2012".  Es algo extraño, no habia visto algo asi.  Gracias por su atencion.


----------



## rodrigo74 (Mar 13, 2008)

Bueno, Seguire Investigando, Apreciaria Algun Comentario Pero No Veo Ninguno.


----------



## Greg Truby (Mar 13, 2008)

Rodrigo, no es ningún misterio.  

41253
12-10-2012
12/10/2012
 todos son el *mismo* número, solamente con formatos diferentes.

En cuanto al macro no veo el código que usted ha escrito primero para tratar de hacer eso. Si usted nos muestre el trabajo suyo y nos explica dónde es que está confundido, podemos tratar de ayudarle encontrar el sendero correcto.

Cordialmente,


----------

